# Dane lovers !



## mad for mini's (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is my girl , Jenna . She is a two year old silver merle and at last weigh in was 140 pounds .( I think she may have gained some since then though ) she stands about 36 " at the shoulder. I just love her to death !






Puppyhood was a blast !






4th of July at 8 months






This past summer at 1 1/2 years






And from a few days ago at just over 2 years. She is posing with her sisters , Sara ( Lab )

and Sadie and Anne ( Llewellin Setters )


----------



## tnovak (Jan 1, 2008)

I had a brindle male that died 3 years ago at 10.5 years old. Can't find the pics of him right now.


----------



## shoeboxstables (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow- Jenna is beautiful! And such a striking color.....



:wub

but I find it amazing- 36.5" is my TALLEST mini!!!!!!!! I can't imagine a DOG *8" taller* than my SHORTEST!!!


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 1, 2008)

The thrill of walking with a dog this size is amazing ! Living with her 24/7 I often forget how big she really is until we go out for a walk or to shop at Petsmart , the people around her are drawn to her like a magnet and I often hear gasps of awe and shock from people upon seeing such a large dog. The down side is that they have such shortened life spans , I can't imagine my life without a Great Dane. They are truly an amazing breed.


----------



## MiniHGal (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Jenna is VERY pretty!! Love her expression.

We are big Dane fans here: we have 4 of them currently, a fawn, 2 blue merles, and a black with white (don't remember the name). The fawn is named Blondie for both her coat color and her brains (she doesn't have many). She's an awesome squirrel/rabbit hunter though! Then we have Stoli, one of the merles, the 'old lady' of the bunch. The other merle is Stupid--I'm not kidding that is his name, poor dog. He's very very sweet and personable, but sadly, the name Stupid just stuck as it is so apt (and he answers to his name quite well). LOL He gets called Stewie in public though. And the last one is Nine, a scaredy cat (she is also very scared OF cats!). She got her name because her sister had a seven on her chest, so the pair was "Seven of Nine", from Star Trek, I think. Her sister was given to someone else.

Danes are great dogs and make wonderful companions. They are always interested in what you are doing and can be quite playful. Ours are quite good with the horses too, though they are never out with the minis unsupervised.

Their size can be quite intimidating to anyone that wishes to walk onto the property! We also have a English Mastiff/Tosa, Hercules, and one Lab, Missy. So they make up a pretty frightening group, except for Missy, who looks like a little seal. She is not a very small Lab, but she can walk under all the other dogs with air to spare. They make her look quite tiny.


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 2, 2008)

MiniHGal , Thanks for sharing. Your post about the lack of brains made me laugh . I know just what you are talking about , it must be a Dane thing. My girl is a big love but seems to lack in the upstairs area too !



And she is a big scaredy cat too, mostly of metal bowls and the broom.



It is the sound of the bowls when they clang and I have no idea what the deal with the broom is , you would think that we beat her with it ! But she has never ever been struck by anything, I take extra care that she is not yelled at or swatted at all. Danes have very soft hearts.


----------



## tnovak (Jan 2, 2008)

The black and white spotted is called Harlequin. The mantled is Boston-wish I had a Dane again! Mine was a great dog!


----------



## drk (Jan 2, 2008)

I just love Danes... Actually in search of a female puppy. Prefer Harlequin. Anyone know of any available close to Maryland?


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 2, 2008)

Diane, I live in southern NJ. [email protected] is the email address of the breeder that I bought my Harlequin "Rumble" from. Here is her web site. http://www.nandeegreatdanes.com/home.cfm

Robin


----------



## drk (Jan 2, 2008)

RobinRTrueJoy said:


> Diane, I live in southern NJ. [email protected] is the email address of the breeder that I bought my Harlequin "Rumble" from. Here is her web site. [email protected]
> 
> Robin


Hi Robin, Thank You soooo much


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.nandeegreatdanes.com/home.cfm Diane, here is the web site.

Robin


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the Harls too or a Blue and any Merle !



And the ears just have to be left natural ! I just don't see the point of putting a puppy through the process of cropping. Those floppy ears are adorable. Those who do like cropping please don't be offended. Just my opinion and preference.

Edit to add : Have you ever seen a chocolate merle ? I found a picture of one once , they are awesome! I don't think that you would ever find one for sale though , they are quite rare.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 3, 2008)

What a beautiful "little" girl you have there.....I just love the giant breeds!


----------



## Debd (Jan 3, 2008)

Her markings are beautiful. It is very true how "majestic" they are when around them. Also love her name, our Australian Shepherd is named Jenna.


----------



## MInx (Jan 3, 2008)

Miss our also. Had them for 11 yrs, two litters and two champions of our own..We had Brindles and bred to Fawns, 5 generation pure color bred..

We kept the females (bitches) ( no not all of them, a couple:





Then went out to other males to breed..they are a very special breed! Just couldn't stand losing them so young although 9-10 yrs isn't so young we lost two at less than 5 yrs and was hard..yours is a gorgeous Dane,,Maxine


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the nice compliments , I know that when the time comes for her to leave us and cross that rainbow bridge , she will leave a very large hole in our hearts.

Minx : So sorry to hear that you lost your Danes at such a young age , 10 years is too soon, I couldn't imagine losing her any sooner.

Adding a pic of her with my daughter , gives a little better view of how big she really is . My daughter is 15 and is about 5'2"


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 3, 2008)

For some reason Great Danes and Minis seem to go together.





We are blessed with 5 Great Danes and 1 Pinto Mini.

Here are but a few pixs... you can see lots more on our website






Saber & Dyami






Saber & Eagle






Rooster & Saber


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful Danes Six Star ! Thanks for sharing , I love that last pic !


----------



## Marty (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you please tell me what you feed them and how you keep weight on them? I simply cannot keep weight on my GSD Amy for nothing.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty said:


> Can you please tell me what you feed them and how you keep weight on them?


We feed our Danes a raw diet and have for over 7yrs.

Our Danes ages are 6 (7 in April), 4 and a trio of 2yr olds.

Their diet includes raw meats, bones, offal/organs, green tripe, eggs,

some dairy & supplement such as raw honey, kelp, apple cider vinegar with monther, extra virgin olive oil, wild salmon oil & flax seed oil.

They get chicken, turkey, beef, lamb, pork, tuna on a regular basis

and when we can get it deer. These pooches aren't fond of rabbit.

We feed our Jet our rescued mini mutt dog Evo (which is a high protein grain free kibble)

We feed our cats Evo as well.


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 4, 2008)

Our girl gets Diamond Lamb and Rice , it is a no corn/no by product dry kibble and runs about $20.00 a 40# bag here. All our dogs love it and have nice shiney coats as well. The breeder that we bought Jenna from had her Danes on Eagle Pak for giant breeds and all her danes were in very good weight. I switched because I had to drive an hour one way to get the Eagle Pak


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jan 4, 2008)

We are dane lovers here too. Our first dane was a black that we lost at 8.5 years to bone cancer. I now have a harlequin male that will be 2 in february. He had a bad case of HOD when he was young and almost didn't make it. It stunted his growth a little but he is still 34" tall. All of my pictures are locked on my second hard drive right now but here is a video of him last summer playing with me and my stallion. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfdIUMGE12I I will have many more in the future! They are an awesome breed!!


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 4, 2008)

I have two great danes. Or actually they have me. I got them from a great danes rescues for my husband 9 years ago. My Mantle, Marmaduke's hips are going, and he is having a hard time getting up sometimes, and a Black, Scooby, who is just as dumb as a stump, but so full of love and cuddles that you can't help but look past his airheadedness. LOL.

These poor dogs had such severe demodetic mange that they were hairless when they arrived home, and it took a long long time to get them to gain weight and hair back, but that did not matter to us.

They are such a majestic, gentle breed, and as most of you have said, I cannot see our home daneless.

I hate it that animals get old so fast, way before we are willing to let them go.

Vicki


----------

